# Pedido de manual de servicio Tv Aoc Le32w1342 o TCL LE32D99



## satake (Dic 15, 2014)

Saludos colegas......

Este modelo es muy difícil de conseguir, sin embargo hay muchos por el service, solo acá en el taller ya me vinieron 5 aparatos, la mayoría con problema en el power board, que tiene el codigo  K-75L1 y tampoco se consigue, la marca original de este tv es TCL LE32D99, si alguien lo consigue para el foro será de mucha ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## satake (Dic 21, 2014)

Lo voy a buscar, gracias amigo.


----------



## luisman (Abr 18, 2022)

satake dijo:


> Saludos colegas......
> 
> Este modelo es muy difícil de conseguir, sin embargo hay muchos por el service, solo acá en el taller ya me vinieron 5 aparatos, la mayoría con problema en el power board, que tiene el codigo K-75L1 y tampoco se consigue, la marca original de este tv es TCL LE32D99, si alguien lo consigue para el foro será de mucha ayuda.
> Saludos



Acá te dejo el archivo para que descargues el diagrama.


----------

